

Ask HN: Would you run your startup on Chromebooks? - relaunched

I just bought a ~$300 HP Chromebook and it runs great. I&#x27;m embedded in the Google ecosystem, apps, etc. I haven&#x27;t done it yet, but my next step is to start running linux on my chromebook for development.<p>Not including the Pixel, has anyone else made this leap? Any have a startup that runs on mostly Chromebooks? Would you make the leap?
======
philippnagel
Possibly for Customer Success, Sales or Administrative roles.

But you simply cannot replace a workstation with a Chromebook (yet).

On the other hand, I am somehow uncomfortable with placing everything into the
hands of one company. Yes, we use Google Apps for Work, but also quite a lot
of other tools. I am not sure how these would run on one of these machines.

Also, never fix a running system (from our point of view) ;)

------
penguinlinux
I bought a Samsung chromebook and basically it was useless as a workstation,
but I bought a 32 gig sd card and installed ubuntu on it. Now i can switch
between chromeos and ubuntu with a few keystrokes. I am able to develop
ansible code , python code on this machine. I also have dosbox, Vice C64
emulator on this sd card . I also installed openvpn on the machine and can vpn
into our network and do my work. It is a great computer because it is light
and the battery life is good.

:)

~~~
relaunched
That's a great idea. I'm having trouble with Crosh and I'm certainly a big fan
of being able to switch easily between ubuntu / chrome os.

------
camhenlin
A Chrome book seems pretty silly for anything besides basic testing

------
breakingcups
Not really no. If you do, something like
[https://koding.com/](https://koding.com/) might help?

------
saluki
No, I love working on a mac (hardware and software).

